# Sliding Doors for Built-in Wardrobe



## paulrockliffe (7 Feb 2015)

I'm building a couple of wardrobes into alcoves in my two larger bedrooms. Because of the size of the room and the depth of the alcove I'm tight for depth. I framed the top of the wardrobe space with coving when that went up, so the depth is non-negotiable. 

As a result I need to make the doors as slim as possible, so there's room for them to slide past each other without them eating into the space too much. There isn't room to hinge the doors.

Construction is going to be ash frames filled with faced ply (or MDF) and the doors will be 180cm tall and 65cm wide. There'll be a sliding track top and bottom.

Can anyone recommend some sliding tracks and also some dimensions for the door components that will work with a very slim construction?

Thanks.


----------



## mailee (7 Feb 2015)

I have used these for wardrobe doors in the past and found them very good. 
http://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/prod ... tem/651627
They are pretty slim too. These are bottom rolling systems but very good quality. HTH. :wink:


----------



## paulrockliffe (8 Feb 2015)

Hello, thanks for that, really useful. That looks like what I'm after and suitable to go down to 15mm thickness.


----------

